
Container provisioning with Guix - davexunit
https://savannah.gnu.org/forum/forum.php?forum_id=8386
======
paroneayea
Since I'm sure everyone is thinking, "but don't we already have Docker for
everything?", I'll point out that this was addressed on one of Dave's mailing
list posts, in case you're looking for a comparison!

    
    
      http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/guix-devel/2015-10/msg00916.html

~~~
lfam
From the mailing list:

> 1) The container tools I'm working on are completely declarative.

> 2) There are no disk images.

> 3) Software and other files shared amongst many containers are deduplicated
> system-wide.

> Once again the fundamental building block of every Guix tool, the immutable
> store, proves to be an invaluable asset in overcoming the problems of our
> imperative predecessors and contemporaries.

------
rekado
That's excellent! I'm digging the declarative approach.

Successively mutating a disk image and needlessly duplicating items that
really could be shared in the first place is the moral equivalent of giving up
on the problem rather than trying to solve it in a principled manner. I'm very
glad we now have containers backed by the sound principles of functional
package management.

------
iyzsong
thank you! It's cool to get reproducible sandboxed environment.

------
clacke2
GuixOps begins!

